# Ketones in urine



## chele

During my last urine sample at hospital they noted ketones in my urine. They never mentioned it, but it's got me worried. I'm seeing midwife on Friday and will do another test, but why on earth are there ketones in my urine??!!

I ate a sandwich before my sample so it's not due to low carbs. I'm not dieting. Ok I've put no weight on, but haven't lost any either (which I admit to finding weird as I've not exactly been eating healthily)

What could it be due to? Should I worry?


----------



## vicky84

there was leukocytes in mine on thurs and i dont know what that means either!!


----------



## chele

leukocytes is when ur body is fighting off an infection. You might not even know you have one and could be anything such as your body recoverng from a small cut even.

Anyone else any help on the ketones?


----------



## chele

Just found this:

_Ketones may be passed into the urine if a person is dehydrated and lacks sufficient carbohydrates (or glucose) in their blood stream for energy in the body. If the muscles have little or no glucose for energy to function efficiently, they start breaking down the body's fat stores for energy instead, producing ketones that can be detected in urine. In cases where ketosis is prolonged, the condition can develop into ketoacidosis, something that can occur for people who have uncontrolled diabetes . 

In the past, ketones were tested for during routine pregnancy visits to see if the woman's diet was adequate (particularly for women having twins or more). However, they are now only tested for during pre-labour or labour to monitor hydration and energy reserves. This aims to preven labour contractions from weakening, slowing or stopping. Testing for ketones is done in the same way as tests for protein and glucose, with reagent strips known as dipsticks. You can read more in ketosis. _

Doesnt say if they are harming in anyway

But this one might

_Ketones may be dangerous when pregnant, although this is controversial and still being studied and disputed. There were several studies that showed that babies exposed to a lot of ketones had learning problems and reduced IQ later in life. These have since been disputed by other studies, but just in case, everyone plays it safe during pregnancy, which is very prudent. _
_
The Ketone Controversy

Not all providers who deal with gd even monitor ketones or place much emphasis on them. Some are not convinced that ketones pose a potential health threat to the fetus. And yet, some providers place great emphasis on ketones, while still others try to avoid them but do not give much attention to the issue one way or the other. It's hard to know how important the issue really is. 

In the past, several studies have shown lower IQ and higher rates of learning problems in the children of diabetic pregnancies that had a lot of ketonuria (ketones 'spilled' in the urine). Yet other studies that reviewed the first studies either were not able to confirm the first data or attributed them to some other cause, such as amniotic infections at birth, etc. Knopp et al., reviewing the issue and the evidence in the Journal of the American College of Nutrition ("Hypocaloric Diets and Ketogenesis in the Management of Obese Gestational Diabetic Women", 1991) write that:

"Even if the ketonuria in GDM were associated with lower IQ in offspring, it seems more likely that the overall poorer diabetic control resulting in ketonemia is more responsible for the lower IQ than an effect of ketone bodies per se...In any case, there is no consistent epidemiologic link between maternal ketonuria per se and impaired fetal growth and development." 

It should be pointed out that his reasoning does not exonerate ketones from blame, just casts doubts---still an important point. On the other hand, most major authorities remain concerned about the influence of ketone levels and advocate avoiding them. The diabetic food plans are designed with frequent small meals spaced carefully throughout the day in an effort to keep blood glucose (bG) even and to prevent ketones from developing, just in case they are harmful after all. The American Dietetic Association's journal, in its 1995 article reviewing nutrition management in women with gd, notes that:

"Two studies have indicated that ketonemia and acetonuria in the pregnant woman are associated with lower IQ in the offspring. These studies do not provide definitive data and more research is needed, but it appears prudent to avoid ketosis in pregnancy. The current recommendation is daily or periodic testing of the first voided specimen of urine for ketones. Dietary adjustments may be needed if trace of greater amounts of ketones present."

The issue of ketones is particularly pertinent to large women since ketones can be brought on by the use of low-calorie food plans, often prescribed to obese gestational diabetics and even obese pregnant women without gd (see the debate on this issue in the section on GD: Nutrition Questions). This common practice of giving hypocaloric diets without extremely careful attention to ketone testing should be questioned, and the even the practice of giving obese women just enough calories to keep them just above the level of ketonuria should be questioned, since very little has been done to establish the long-term safety of near-ketonuria levels. This is an area greatly neglected in the research on hypocaloric diets for obese pregnant women. Although hypocaloric plans offer apparent benefits in some cases, the safety of this approach has not been established adequately, and a number of sources urge caution in their use. 

For example, the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG) says that "while maternal weight gain and fetal macrosomia may be decreased, the safety of this approach has not been established, and thus it is not recommended" (ACOG Bulletin #200, 1994). A number of other sources also recommend caution in approaching hypocaloric diets for obese women, including Gunderson in her 1997 article in Diabetes Care ("caloric restriction during pregnancy even in obese women must be viewed with caution, since its effects may pose some risk to the fetus") and Hachey in his 1994 article in American Journal of Clinical Nutrition ("more caution is necessary in using fat- and energy-modified diets to treat women with gestational diabetes mellitus"). In addition, the 1995 Journal of the American Dietetic Association article quoted above also notes that "Risk of high levels of blood ketones and risk of sacrificing maternal nutritional status are higher in women who consume hypocaloric diets." Far more attention to this in the research is necessary and has largely been ignored thus far, so hypocaloric diets for obese gestational diabetics must be treated with great caution and reserve. 

Ketones can also be present even when caloric intake is adequate, especially if intake is sporadic or there are large gaps in time between meals. Large swings in blood sugar may also exacerbate the ketone problem, and newly diagnosed gestational diabetics often find that they have some levels of ketones present. As long as these ketones are mild and are tested for and resolved, they are probably not a huge health drain unless large levels are present and are unable to be resolved. Some studies have found that many normoglycemic pregnant women experience some levels of ketonuria at some points in pregnancy, though probably not as strong as in women with gd. Kmom is not a medical expert on ketones, but her reading indicates that the consensus seems to be that small amounts on occasion are probably not a serious problem but should be avoided if possible; larger amounts or consistent amounts are more of a worry. Just how much and how often constitute a concern is a matter of debate._

So I think I'll just have a word with my midwife and see what she says. Eeeek


----------



## Tegans Mama

More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy


----------



## EternalRose

Hun, I had ketones in my urine the last time I saw my midwife..she asked me " have you had something to eat, your hungry". It just means you need to eat more..or have shorter periods in between meals the baby takes the nutrients fast so we need to refill quicker hun.

Leuckocytes - That means you could have an infection, possibly a UTI ( urinary tract infection) I only know this stuff because when I did my nurse training I spent a lot of time analysing pee!


----------



## chele

hr.lr.07 said:


> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy

No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sample


----------



## chele

EternalRose said:


> Hun, I had ketones in my urine the last time I saw my midwife..she asked me " have you had something to eat, your hungry". It just means you need to eat more..or have shorter periods in between meals the baby takes the nutrients fast so we need to refill quicker hun.
> 
> Leuckocytes - That means you could have an infection, possibly a UTI ( urinary tract infection) I only know this stuff because when I did my nurse training I spent a lot of time analysing pee!

Just hoping my next urine sample is fine.
One thing I did note was that it was very yellow and concentrated like I'd not drunk enough. Maybe that's it.

But I do think I might eat more little an often

thanks ladies


----------



## Tegans Mama

chele said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy
> 
> No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sampleClick to expand...

Yeah, just because you are eating as regularly as you were before you were pregnant does not mean you are eating regularly enough now. You need to bring your meals a little closer together and possibly fit another in. (maybe smaller meals). There may also be need for a midnight snack closer to the end :lol: :flower:


----------



## EternalRose

chele said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy
> 
> No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sampleClick to expand...

Oh ok...strange..did you have any glucose in your urine?


----------



## chele

EternalRose said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy
> 
> No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sampleClick to expand...
> 
> Oh ok...strange..did you have any glucose in your urine?Click to expand...

No glucose in the urine, which would have made me think I should have diabetes looked into. Weird hey?!


----------



## chele

hr.lr.07 said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy
> 
> No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sampleClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just because you are eating as regularly as you were before you were pregnant does not mean you are eating regularly enough now. You need to bring your meals a little closer together and possibly fit another in. (maybe smaller meals). There may also be need for a midnight snack closer to the end :lol: :flower:Click to expand...

Mmmm any excuse to eat cereal before bed!! :happydance:


----------



## jazmine18

i had keytones on a few of my urine tests, and used to get a telling off from the midwife because i didnt have my breakfast and then didnt hav my lunch til 2 or 3ish,,i,ve never been big on breakfast but especially so when i was pregnant, so has to make an extra effort to just get something in me..but yea i know for me, it was food, but my midwife always asked if i had eaten or not, so just mention to her that you had eaten before that urine test, maybe it takes the food a while to absorb to show up on the test, if you hadnt eaten before that xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

chele said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> More or less means you not eating enough and your body is burning fat for energy
> 
> No way is that the problem!!! If it was I'd understand that's why I had them, so this is why I'm confused. PLus just at an egg sandwich an hour before my sampleClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah, just because you are eating as regularly as you were before you were pregnant does not mean you are eating regularly enough now. You need to bring your meals a little closer together and possibly fit another in. (maybe smaller meals). There may also be need for a midnight snack closer to the end :lol: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmm any excuse to eat cereal before bed!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:


----------



## chele

> :lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:

Thanks honey. Im like not hungry for ages, then all of a sudden its like someone has slit my throat I'm that hungry.
Ha ha yeah I'm at Jessops - what was it like? I'm not impressed so far, they keep getting my details wrong. So just hoping things will be ok on the big day


----------



## Tegans Mama

chele said:


> :lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks honey. Im like not hungry for ages, then all of a sudden its like someone has slit my throat I'm that hungry.
> Ha ha yeah I'm at Jessops - what was it like? I'm not impressed so far, they keep getting my details wrong. So just hoping things will be ok on the big dayClick to expand...

TBH hun I wasn't impressed with Jessops either. 
You are allowed to transfer btw, I will be having our next LO at Calow. A few people I know from Sheffield come to Calow, they are rated in the top 10% for maternity care in the UK :thumbup:


----------



## EternalRose

Oh thats good the no glucose thing as sometimes people can have ketones in there urine with gestational diabetes..looks like you just need to eat more frequently xx


----------



## chele

hr.lr.07 said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks honey. Im like not hungry for ages, then all of a sudden its like someone has slit my throat I'm that hungry.
> Ha ha yeah I'm at Jessops - what was it like? I'm not impressed so far, they keep getting my details wrong. So just hoping things will be ok on the big dayClick to expand...
> 
> TBH hun I wasn't impressed with Jessops either.
> You are allowed to transfer btw, I will be having our next LO at Calow. A few people I know from Sheffield come to Calow, they are rated in the top 10% for maternity care in the UK :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooo will bear that in mind and do some research. Will see how my 20 week scan goes. I wasn't impressed with sonographer at my 12 week scan - I only saw baby for 30 seconds during my 15 min scan and any questions I asked he wanted to know why I was asking them.
I live in Walkley, will Calow still take me?


----------



## EternalRose

chele said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks honey. Im like not hungry for ages, then all of a sudden its like someone has slit my throat I'm that hungry.
> Ha ha yeah I'm at Jessops - what was it like? I'm not impressed so far, they keep getting my details wrong. So just hoping things will be ok on the big dayClick to expand...
> 
> TBH hun I wasn't impressed with Jessops either.
> You are allowed to transfer btw, I will be having our next LO at Calow. A few people I know from Sheffield come to Calow, they are rated in the top 10% for maternity care in the UK :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo will bear that in mind and do some research. Will see how my 20 week scan goes. I wasn't impressed with sonographer at my 12 week scan - I only saw baby for 30 seconds during my 15 min scan and any questions I asked he wanted to know why I was asking them.
> I live in Walkley, will Calow still take me?Click to expand...

When I told my fiance how rude some sonagraphers are he rightly stated that " its not there fucking scan! " it cracked me up.. :rofl: Its true though, anyone would think it was there scan!! :growlmad:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ketones are a sign that your body is either burning fat for energy or that you're dehydrated. If your urine was really strong and concentrated then you possibly aren't drinking enough xx


----------



## titch40

I had problems with my urine in the early days and i just drank cranberry juice like it was going out of fashion....a few days later my urine tests were clear. Worth a go


----------



## Tegans Mama

chele said:


> hr.lr.07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: I used to get so ferociously hungry when I was pregnant, it was terrible :lol: I hope your next urine is all clear! Oh, and do you go to Jessops? My LO was born there :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks honey. Im like not hungry for ages, then all of a sudden its like someone has slit my throat I'm that hungry.
> Ha ha yeah I'm at Jessops - what was it like? I'm not impressed so far, they keep getting my details wrong. So just hoping things will be ok on the big dayClick to expand...
> 
> TBH hun I wasn't impressed with Jessops either.
> You are allowed to transfer btw, I will be having our next LO at Calow. A few people I know from Sheffield come to Calow, they are rated in the top 10% for maternity care in the UK :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo will bear that in mind and do some research. Will see how my 20 week scan goes. I wasn't impressed with sonographer at my 12 week scan - I only saw baby for 30 seconds during my 15 min scan and any questions I asked he wanted to know why I was asking them.
> I live in Walkley, will Calow still take me?Click to expand...

They probably will yeah :) Who was your sonographer? We had Mr Farrell the whole way through (what an arse) and he was a total pain in the butt :lol: :lol:


----------



## chele

Haha I saw Mr Farrell for my early scan. We were in and out in 2 mins.

No idea the name of the man who did my 12 week, but he just infuriated me and am worried I'll get him at 20 week scan!! I'm not the type of person to get angry and demand to see someone else though, but will try and be more persistent!


----------



## chele

Ok gonna give the cranberry juice a whirl

Have upped my orange juice intake recently due to problems down below poop hole wise, sorry tmi. So might have a cranberry and orange together. Mmmmmm


----------



## Tegans Mama

chele said:


> Haha I saw Mr Farrell for my early scan. We were in and out in 2 mins.
> 
> No idea the name of the man who did my 12 week, but he just infuriated me and am worried I'll get him at 20 week scan!! I'm not the type of person to get angry and demand to see someone else though, but will try and be more persistent!

I had TEN scans when I was pregnant (LO has spina bifida) and saw him for every scan.. He made every decision about my pregnancy and now I hate him :haha:


----------



## chele

Doesn't sound good at all. Oh dear. Did you see him at Jessops? I am confused as to where he actually does work. I hope next time it all goes better for you and you get someone better to deal with.

When did you find out your little one has SB? We have it in the family and they're being a bit vague about telling me when I can find out. First I was told a blood test at 15 weeks, then I was told they could tell from my 12 weeks bloods. no idea now. Plus Jessops still haven't given me my downs score.


----------



## hydie

im diabetic i too had ketones in my urine.
i thought only diabetic people got it. as i only get it if my blood sugars have been too high for a period of time. good luck and nothing too serious to worry about you probably just need to rethink your diet. hope this helps :) xx


----------



## SecretSorrows

Even though the pros and cons of ketones is unestablished, I strongly suggest that you keep a close eye on it anyway. Especially if you are pregnant... I got pregnant in 2005, ketones were found in my urine. Of course, I had no clue what they were so when everyone told me not to worry about it... I didn't. Seven months into my pregnancy during a regular checkup, I was told that my son had pretty much starved to death in my stomach. They were forced to induce labor, so to speak and I lost my child... Ladies please, please, please be careful with this, the pain of losing a child is unbearable. It is not worth risking,just because a bunch of doctors cant make up their minds as to weather its dangerous or not... Lets just assume that if you're pregnant it IS dangerous. 
Take care of yourselves and your babies...especially your babies.


----------



## SecretSorrows

Oh and before anyone asks, as I failed to make it clear in my last post... My physician and the hospital concluded that the levels of ketones were in fact the reason for his passing... I ate well and often,( my fiancee at the time made sure of it). Also I am not diabetic. I don't know or understand why this happened but I believe it would be more than worth the research to find out... I have been unsuccessful, so if anyone knows something I do not, please share.


----------



## CushieMom

Hi. I know this thread is a few years old. I found it on google search. I just thought if anyone else comes across it, since it wasn't mentioned in any of the replies, everyone should know that...

It doesn't matter if you eat right before your urine ketone test, the result are 24 hours delayed. When you test your ketones today, it's giving you result from yesterday.


----------



## new_mum

Ketones in urine is a sign of dehydration hun. Have you had sickness in your pregnancy? Now before you panic it may just be small ketones detected which is why they aren't concerned you can correct this by drinking plenty of fluids and eating enough food everyday. 

I had severe all day and night sickness in my first tri which led to large ketones and had to be hospitalised overnight a few times to get fluids into me via drip. But its really nothing serious to worry about it doesn't affect baby just us women unfortunately x


----------



## PinkGlitter87

*I had them when i was in hospital with dehydration due to severe MS... i assumed they were due to dehydration because they wouldnt let me home until i could pass a clear sample x x x*


----------



## Victoriaaa

Ooo i had ketones in my urine at my scan app, and as i was seeing consultant for low bmi she asked if i had an eating disorder which i thought was weird.. now i understand its because anorexics etc get them because they lack food and are dehydrated...thankyou for putting my mind to rest as i went straight from work and had to call at the sandwich shop on the way home because i was bloody starving!! So probs why. :haha:


----------

